# Grouper bite was scarce but...



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

a great day to be on the de' pond o' mexico all the same! 

I think we hit every rock ledge ranging from 160'-345' circumnavigating west to east and ended the day with 1 scamp and 1 snowy.

We did find a few mongos in the mix and a big ol' hungry sow that ate a lively bait. 

Gotta give a big thank you to Adam for the invite to hunt / fished hard together with his crew. Adam just graduated HS and is on a mission I think to fish every day this week. I chose today and glad I did...the WX not looking so well the remaining of the week but with 9-12 kts tomorrow, I wonder how can the seas jump as predicted? 

The Box Day's End!










Big Sow Of The day
















Jimmy


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Fine box of fish !!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good fish there Jimmy. Deff worth a trip. 

Nice.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice haul jjam!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice jimmy!!! I got a new number...pm sent


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> Nice jimmy!!! I got a new number...pm sent


Got it Vincent, will give ya shout soon! Don't forget Free Oyster Night!

Jimmy


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Good looking box of fish Sir:thumbup::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------

